# RO Today....Friday!



## irishbunny (Apr 24, 2009)

[align=center]






*RO Today!





Welcome everyone! Hope you enjoy this Friday's news!



Please go and pay for your respects for all those who have lost a bunny

ray:

Head on over to introductions and give a big, warm welcome to all our new members!

:wave:*[/align][align=center]*Please take part in the* caption contest![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*





Sunnycait shared some adorable pictures! Go over and take a peek!

*



:inlove:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*What kind of hay do bunnies prefer? sweet meadow or timothy? FlopsnWills would like some opinions.*[/align][align=center]
:?[/align][align=center]*Zoomom **is collecting some rabbit facts* *for a poster she is making, got any good ones?*



*KatieRenee33* *has some**bunny updates* *for us!*

:balloons:







*jcl_24's bunny is having* surgery*, wish her luck!*

ray:

*


*





*hok9* *i**s looking for some **good sexing pictures!*








*
bunnytamer* *was wondering does color affect abunnies size*?

:?


*There is something wrong and I can't copy and paste, got nearly everything in anyway! Have a great day guys!*




[/align]


----------

